# how to store my crop?



## juniorgrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to store away some of my crop for a later date?  I was wondering how long it will keep in an air tight jar?   I want to save some of my best buds for the winter months.  Thanks


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2011)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how to store away some of my crop for a later date?  I was wondering how long it will keep in an air tight jar?   I want to save some of my best buds for the winter months.  Thanks



Hve you checked out the stickies in this section?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

Mason/Ball jars work great :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

good mason jars...be sure its good and dry in there..or you will open a can of crap


take care and be safe


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply all.  I cure them in glass jars with screw on lids, letting them breath for ten to fifteen minutes a few times a day.  I am glad to hear that I can just keep them in the jars for a rainy day.


----------



## usandthem (Nov 1, 2011)

I have kept weed in Mason jars for up to 4 years. Doesn't hurt it a bit.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 1, 2011)

"Store it in a cool dry place"

The Travelling Wilburys


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2011)

Got buds 2 yrs old in mason jars that still taste great.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 1, 2011)

The tillia food saver (suck and seal) has a device the Mrs. uses with canning jars that sucks all the air out of the jars, she heats the lids on the stove in water just like canning, a year later when you open it it sounds like opening a can of coffee, and the fragrance, is wow!! I'd use a good hygrometer if I was new at feeling  my girls buds!!  Don't wanna rush things!!


----------

